
Progress in the global war on poverty - jeffreyrogers
https://www.csmonitor.com/World/2016/0207/Progress-in-the-global-war-on-poverty
======
Bucephalus355
War on poverty has been successful because of a massive wealth transfer from
rich countries.

There is nothing wrong with this, except the global financiers kept around 50%
cut for themselves once all intermediaries are added up.

Just like they did to rich countries, they will abandon these countries in due
time, setting off social distress just like in the US. While the US has a
resistant democracy, these counties will likely spin into dictatorships and
totalitarianism states.

World is definitely going to get better, but we’re heading to the part where a
bunch of institutions get destroyed in order for new ones to be built. Will be
very chaotic.

------
jeffreyrogers
I posted this because while it's easy to point out everything that's wrong
with the world we often forget about the areas that are improving, and that
are important to continue focusing on so that they can continue to develop in
a positive direction.

